

What every developer should know about testing – part 1 - mikaraento
http://hartsock.blogspot.com/2014/07/what-every-developer-should-know-about.html

======
arghbleargh
I agree with a lot of what the author says, but I got a little confused at the
end when he started talking about fixtures. It didn't seem to tie in with the
rest of the article. But I think the underlying thesis of the article could be
described as the following: treat testing as an internal tool.

This means thinking of yourself as the user and optimizing for your needs
(avoiding repetitive tasks, minimizing bugs in your project). It means
sometimes creating interfaces for creating new tests, like how admin pages are
nice interfaces for SQL queries. Conversely, it also means things like not
writing overly fine-grained tests in the name of test coverage (this would be
like if your admin page had two separate tools for "change user first name"
and "change user last name").

